# HOB vs. Canister Filter



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

If money allows it, go with a canister filter. Marine Depot is having a 4th of July sale right now and their Eheim Classics are 20% off!!! Really good deal and I good time to buy one. You get probably get away with a 2213 but you will have better flow with a 2215. If that is over your price range, Aqua Clear HOB filters are really good.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

All I can say is - I have used many of both types over a lot of years, and I've come back full circle to HOB's - Aquaclears in particular - you can't beat them - for their reliability/dependability, diversity as to media types & placement thereof, ease of cleaning - & more.

I've had several canisters develop leaks, or fail entirely, be difficult to clean, difficult to prime & start up, and most of all, they lull you to sleep, and tend to make you lazy by getting you feeling you don't need to clean them up as often as you should.
I've had a number of planted discus tanks for years, and I swear by the AC HOB's - wouldn't use anything else, that's for sure.
For your 20 gal, go with an AC 50 - you won't regret it.


----------



## 952saint (Jun 29, 2012)

Will I notice a big difference between the 2213 and the 2215?


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

952saint said:


> Will I notice a big difference between the 2213 and the 2215?


I am not quite sure to be honest. I was going to go with a 2215 on my 40 gallon and people talked me into getting a 2217 on it, and my flow is perfect with a 2217. If you do want to go with a canister then I would get the biggest one you can afford or at least what is within reason for your tank, and that would be the 2215. But like Discuspaul said Hob aquaclear filters are pretty good as well. But I have been very happy with my 2217. It is much more quite than the Aqua Clear 70 that is running on the tank next to it.


----------



## 952saint (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm leaning towards the AC 50, I've been looking online for different prices and noticed that on Marine Depot it was $37.59 and on Dr Foster & Smith it was $24.69. Are these the same model? Or am I missing something?

Marine Depot:
http://www.marinedepot.com/Aqua_Cle...allons-Hagen-HG10595-FIFRHBTO-HG10610-vi.html

Dr Foster & Smith:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3610&pcatid=3610


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Nope, you're not missing anything.
Fosters & Smith's price for the AC 50 @$24.69 is the best you can get. Go for it.


----------



## 952saint (Jun 29, 2012)

That seems like a steal with the free year of media replacements as well


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

discuspaul said:


> All I can say is - I have used many of both types over a lot of years, and I've come back full circle to HOB's - Aquaclears in particular - you can't beat them - for their reliability/dependability, diversity as to media types & placement thereof, ease of cleaning - & more.


Yeah, canisters are a PITA.
That said, are not the plants themselves the best bio-filter?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I guess it's all a matter of opinion. I think HOBs are a PITA. I greatly prefer canisters. Maybe it's a matter of getting a good quality canister? Hard to say. Mine never leak, always prime easily, are very quiet (I hate the splashing sound of HOBs), are very powerful, and pack far more media than any HOB can ever hope for. Plus, I can add things inline, such as reactors and uv sterilizers and it's all hidden away so I don't have a big mess to look at when viewing my tank.

So when asked which is better, for me, I'd go for a canister over a HOB any day without question.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a lot of filters, HOB and canisters, and I thing the HOBs are quicker and easier to clean, but only the largest HOB have the capacity of a canister, so the HOB filters need cleaning more often. 
If you are looking at HOB filters, the Aquaclear has the best arrangement of filter media. The dense layer traps the dirt better than any cartridge. 

Free replacement media for a year? 
I have not replaced most of the media, ever. 

Sponge: I have one Aquaclear sponge that is finally falling apart... after about 10 years, and I got it used.

Carbon: I keep the carbon that comes with new filters and save it for emergency. I probably have not used more than a gallon of carbon in the 15 years I have had aquariums, and I have always had several tanks (never less than 3, and for a while 25 running). I do not use carbon regularly, since I found out it does not do anything for my tanks. 

Bio-media: Does this need to be replaced? If so, why? I just rinse it and keep on using it.

I do add quilt batting and that blue and white bonded material to the filter, and these do not last long. Perhaps half a dozen cleanings for the quilt batting, about a year for the blue and white material then it mats up and I throw it away.


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

Diana said:


> Sponge: I have one Aquaclear sponge that is finally falling apart... after about 10 years, and I got it used.


Easily one the most underutilized, underrated, most convenient and effective filters around.


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

I just got an Eheim Ecco 2232 for $50 on sale at PetSmart. It's super easy to prime, and seems like it will be easy to clean. If you have a PetSmart in your area you may get lucky, they are usually $100.


----------



## 952saint (Jun 29, 2012)

There is a PetSmart near my house, I might have to swing in tomorrow and see if they have any slick deals on a 2232.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Do yourself a favor pick up the eheim 2215 or even 2217 from marine depot they're super cheap right now and will last forever once it is established its a monster filter. When I ran mine I had two filters one for complete mechanical filtration and then the classic had pure bio. I never had to clean the eheim


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

HOB filters definitely have the advantage in water surface agitation. It's built right in, you have no other choice. Canister users need a good spray bar; but most might opt for the lily pipes which may have good water flow underneath the surface, but the surface will build up an oily film.

Where the canister succeeds is having the most biological filtration exposure for the longest amount of time compared to a HOB filter which might circulate a few times but then get spat back out into the tank. HOB's are easier to clean but will require more frequent cleaning than a canister filter; though put a good prefilter hard sponge on both and you should be a lot better off and won't need to clean them that often.

I think if you go up to a certain size, canisters are the clear choice, but for your size tank you can have either and be good. For clean looks, canister is better as you can add in an inline-heater. It' also more "techy" or "geeky" I say, so it's the next step up from hang on backs and if you haven't tried it before, I would encourage you to try it because they are definitely good.


----------



## titan319 (Oct 21, 2015)

fusiongt said:


> HOB filters definitely have the advantage in water surface agitation. It's built right in, you have no other choice. Canister users need a good spray bar; but most might opt for the lily pipes which may have good water flow underneath the surface, but the surface will build up an oily film.
> 
> Where the canister succeeds is having the most biological filtration exposure for the longest amount of time compared to a HOB filter which might circulate a few times but then get spat back out into the tank. HOB's are easier to clean but will require more frequent cleaning than a canister filter; though put a good prefilter hard sponge on both and you should be a lot better off and won't need to clean them that often.
> 
> ...




Actually I disagree that a hob will provide more oxygen than a canister. The reason is there is a little surface break with a hob where as a canister would cause ripples across the whole surface and would promote more oxygen exchange.


----------

